# adding a new partition on freebsd after increasing virtual disk size



## coolatt (Mar 10, 2009)

hi all.

i had a freebsd installation on 8GB virtual disk. i have increased the size to 15GB.
now i want to create a new partition on that unused space and called it */newvar*

can someone plz guide me how to do this using *sysinstall*?
thanks.


----------



## ale (Mar 10, 2009)

More or less...
mkdir the new mount point 
sysinstall->Configure->Fdisk->select the disk->select the _unused_ space->press C->press enter when asked about space and type->press W->select none when asked about boot manager.
On sysinstall menu, select Label->select the new slice and press C->specify the created mountpoint->press W


----------



## coolatt (Mar 10, 2009)

thx for the guide.

in the second step when u press w it gives an error :

"*Unable to add /dev/da0s1b as swap deviceevice busy*"

any suggestions?


and for the mount point i created a dir as /newvar.

thx.


----------



## ale (Mar 10, 2009)

To prevent errors as it seems that you are operating on a "single" disk, I suggest to label the disk manually using bsdlabel(8).
For example, if you already have the slice created using fdisk (you may need to adjust the device) 
	
	



```
bsdlabel -w /dev/da0s2
newfs -U /dev/da0s2a
mount /dev/da0s2a /newvar
```
If it works, add it to /etc/fstab


----------



## coolatt (Mar 10, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> To prevent errors as it seems that you are operating on a "single" disk, I suggest to label the disk manually using bsdlabel(8).
> For example, if you already have the slice created using fdisk (you may need to adjust the device)
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot. it works.


----------

